# Red clothing- what make-up colors?



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2007)

I like wearing red but I don't know what color eyeshadow, blush or lipgloss color looks best. What colors do you girls usually wear when you wear red clothing?


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

red is MY COLOR!!! i love doing a dark charcoal smoky eye with a bronze base for eyes. and a sheer bronze lippie. red looks so good with warm metallics, i usually keep in that theme.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 22, 2007)

Gold bronzey eyshadows look really nice. A sultry smokey eye also works beautifully most of the time.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2007)

What about blush colors? I am always so unsure if I should go pink, neutral, or bronze?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 22, 2007)

If I wear red I usually go with a peachy or apricot type color. Or just a very light dusting of bronzer in the place of blush.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

i forego blush most of the time when wearing red and use a deeper bronzer.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

i think just a black eyeliner and nude lips


----------



## BrezoFleur (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that blush and lip color looks best natural/bronze. As for e/s, I agree with smokey looks, natural, or brown tones.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 22, 2007)

goldish bronzey eyes, nude lips, and just a bit of apricot blush.


----------



## Zoey (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you ever wear red lips with red shirts? its always my dillema,i usually go pretty neutral brownish on my eyes and peachy or bronzey blush,but lips drive me nuts,lol. I love red lips,but i only wear them with black or dark brown shirts. And since i love wearing red shirts and also red lips,i have a huge dillema which o ne to choose,lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

Bronze and other metallic colors!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 22, 2007)

i agree, smokey eye and nude lips are nice...i love doing red lips with red tops too...it might be a lil matchey but i think its cute


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks, I was wondering that myself..


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 22, 2007)

Red lipstick or gloss with bronze blush and brown eyeshadow. Or Pink blush with red lip.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

neutrals!


----------



## guggi7 (Sep 23, 2007)

nude/bronzed face and smoky eyes


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 23, 2007)

I usually go with neutrals- bronze/brown colors with a light brown gloss, or a lighter smokey eye and nude lips. I've never used red lips at all, red clothing or not. I just don't know how to do it right and pull it off!


----------



## fawp (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with the brown, grey, and black suggestions above but I also like silver metallic eyes or shimmery purple eyes...sometimes I'll even do baby pinks with a blood red top.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 23, 2007)

When wearing red, I consider it a strong color by itself so I'll do very neutral make-up. I might do a smokey eye with bronze or gold eyeshadows, with a nude or clear lipgloss.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 23, 2007)

If i am wearing a bright top, red or otherwise, or if the print is loud i go with a neutral pallette...


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with the natural palette idea.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 24, 2007)

Bronze or Golden Blush, or a cotton candy pink blush

Red lippe

And gold or bronze or lilac eyeshadow


----------



## L281173 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bronzes, Gold, and black eyeshadows tend to work wonderfully with red.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the awesome suggestions, girls! Now I feel better knowing what to wear with red. I use to always wear silver eyeshadow with red and while it didnt look horrible, it wasn't the best color to wear with it. It looked too frosty in my opinion. Maybe if it was a more sheer silver it would be pretty. I have tons of gold/bronzey eyeshadows so I am excited to try it out when I wear red!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 24, 2007)

i was just at an event today and this girl was wearing red. *i thought of you!*

she had a pearl sheen eyeshadow all over and a deep taupe on the outer v only, and a strong black liquid line, soft smudged line lower lashes. soft petal colored blush, and RED RED RED lips... looks VERY retro. i loved it.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds really pretty! I guess I always thought red lips were not a good idea if you were wearing red, because they seemed to clash. But I am starting to change my mind. I just can't pull of bright red lips very well. Thanks for thinking of me, Jen!!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 25, 2007)

i totally stopped her and asked her about her makeup... hahaha!!!


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Sep 25, 2007)

I Love gray eye shadow with reds that lean toward maroon, or golds. If the red leans toward oranges, peaches on cheeks, browns and taupes on eyes.


----------

